# Information please re Cheddar sites etc



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Wondered whether anyone has been to Cheddar and what the area is like.
Two sites I am considering, the Caravan club site and Cheddar bridge which I think is adults only.
Has anyone stayed at either, any comments appreciated and what about the access roads in the area generally,
Any comments appreciated.
Thanks Dave


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Cheddar Caravan Club site is fine and its an easy walk into Cheddar.
Don't know the other site.
peedee


----------



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

Cheddar Bridge is an Adults only site, stayed there last weekend, small site, very clean, peacefull, everything you could want, very nice indeed.

Central water tap, electric hook up, toilet and shower block, laundry room, small reception, but not a lot of night time lighting on the park.
The local supermarket is 5 minutes walk up the road, parking for the gorge is also 5 mins drive up the road, but beware the bottom car park, as the chage is 1 hour 60p or all day £3.20 (I think), that's it, no other option.

There is a river running along side the site, which is home to a King fisher, and also separates this site from the Caravan Club site, they are that close. 


One thing to point out, which ever site you choose, there is a local church next door that has a clock tower, chimes every quarter, half and bongs the time on the hour, also on Sunday mornings the vicar likes to sound his bells.

We noticed that teenagers were gathering just down the lane under a bridge, but were no trouble at all other than the mess left behind.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Chudders said:


> Wondered whether anyone has been to Cheddar and what the area is like.
> Two sites I am considering, the Caravan club site and Cheddar bridge which I think is adults only.
> Has anyone stayed at either, any comments appreciated and what about the access roads in the area generally,
> Any comments appreciated.
> Thanks Dave


Dave, I see from you avatar that you are 6 years old so I can recommend Bucklegrove at Rodney Stoke as it caters for children and has a useful indoor swimming pool. My Grandchildren like it.
http://www.bucklegrove.co.uk/

When you are older you might like the Rodney Stoke Inn which has a campsite attached.
http://www.rodneystokeinn.co.uk/campsite.htm

Ray [aged 64]


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks for the replies everyone, will give it a try, as many coaches go to the area I guess the roads are not too bad for motorhomes

Ray, As you say I am only 6 so maybe should not go to the adults only site
(or drive my motorhome perhaps ! ! ! )


----------



## rubyvan (Feb 19, 2009)

*sites in chedder*

Chedder Bridge lovely site right on edge of town Owners live on site and make you most welcome Easy walking access to town centre and the Gorge avoiding walking busy main road, Busses to weston-super-mare and wells Looking forward to going thier again and again


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

We stayed at the CC site which is pristine - a bit too much for me, I didn't feel relaxed there. But certainly a good position in terms of accessing Cheddar and pubs etc. The only bit of grass had a big sign saying 'No ball games'. There were plenty of other signs referring to other things as well. We cycled to Axminster which was well worth the cycle, it is walk able along a pretty path. I though Cheddar itself was awful, a real disappointment. Not my sort of place. We won't be going back.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Chudders said:
," as many coaches go to the area I guess the roads are not too bad for motorhomes "

Depends which direction you are approaching cheddar from. The A371, Wells to Cheddar, is very narrow in places, with walls either side 8O passing can be difficult, 

and of course, you meet coaches and lorries.......................

We decided that next time we went there we would approach from the M5. 

The extra miles would be worth it, save the worry about our pride and joy :roll:


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Pollydoodle, thanks for your comments we will be going from Cornwall so approaching from the M5 so hopefully reasonable road.
Once again thanks
Dave


----------



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

Hi Chudders,
We stayed on CC site also, as said you'll have no problem from M5 but Cheddar itself is a bit tight and the entrance to the site is very narrow[ about 300 metres long]. Nice site, easy walk to shops and Gorge with plenty of places to eat.
Dave


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks for the advice and info
Dave


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

overthemoon said:


> Hi Chudders,
> We stayed on CC site also, as said you'll have no problem from M5 but Cheddar itself is a bit tight and the entrance to the site is very narrow[ about 300 metres long]. Nice site, easy walk to shops and Gorge with plenty of places to eat.
> Dave


I agree a bit of a tight gateway, recent years been updated , there Is or was a Cl just down the road when we were there

Tony A


----------



## LynneKen (Jan 19, 2008)

I would just like to add that Cheddar itself is very dog friendly, lovely little tea shop lady loves dogs.

Just in case you might have a dog, 

Lynne


----------

